# How accurate is your in house Panerai?



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd love to get some accuracy reports (and anything else noteworthy) from owners of Panerai movements, particularly the hand wound 3 and 8 days, but all of them would be interesting. I've read whatever I could find on the subject but maybe there is more information out there now.

Edit: I'd also like to know how the date change is--is it instant at midnight, or does it take time and gradually turn over? And if so, how long does it take?


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

i have a 523 with the in house p.9000. the date changes over an hours time beginning around 1130. i find that the watch keeps near perfect time if its of my oscillating winder, but its a +3 to +5 seconds if its being worn and stored flat... i love it!!


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

All my date models are ETA based so I can't help with the switch over.

I own two p.5000 movements and one is +3 and one is -2. They both offer solid isochronism from full wind for about 6 days then the begin to show more variation. I have had them on the timegrapher and the positional variance was pretty good but I didn't write it down and it is on loan to a friend so I can't recreate them until next month. I am not an accuracy nut since I only wear my watches a day at a time so I don't keep ongoing logs of accuracy but from what I have seen I am pleased with the p.5000 but honestly I am just as happy with the 6497 based movements. While I do like nice movements and interesting features I am far from a movement junkie since that characteristic is very far down my list of criteria.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

My 320 with P900x movement started off at +5s per day or so but is now after a month of wear running at +3s or so..


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Both my 9B from 1999 and 05 0000 base logo keep excellent time. 9B I adjusted myself

Without second hands. Can't time to the second, but when I set one watch to the other. Next day both are pretty much even when checked against a 5 minute marker

DON


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

DON said:


> Both my 9B from 1999 and 05 0000 base logo keep excellent time. 9B I adjusted myself
> 
> Without second hands. Can't time to the second, but when I set one watch to the other. Next day both are pretty much even when checked against a 5 minute marker
> 
> DON


Isn't the "zero" base logo an ETA movement?

In fact the 9B is also probably ETA as Panerai had their first in house mvmt in 2002.


----------



## PHB (Sep 29, 2010)

I have been wearing my 562, the base luminor with the new 8 day movement for a few months and accuracy looks good enough to me. Obviously perceived accuracy is highly subjective depending on personal experience and expectations but when wound properly my 5000 is running within the same minute after several weeks. I normally wind it once or twice a week and i check it against a gps clock at a full hour or at a 5 minute mark. Anyway the lack of a second hand was a big reason why I got the luminor instead of the marina in the first place, it is a great therapy for our information overload era.


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

Mine is P5000. Wind it every sunday night. 

I never measure it against the atomic clock but my estimation is that it gains +1-2 mins after 3-4weeks


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

Check out the Twixt Time app if you wanna measure accuracy, it uses a system very much like what COSC uses.


----------



## lisherwood (May 11, 2013)

I've been testing my 312 over the past 2 wks. At the start it seemed ok, 2 secs pd when I wasn't wearing . Interestingly when I wore it (ie it stayed fully wound) it's now +1.5 mins pd!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

lisherwood said:


> I've been testing my 312 over the past 2 wks. At the start it seemed ok, 2 secs pd when I wasn't wearing . Interestingly when I wore it (ie it stayed fully wound) it's now +1.5 mins pd!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you mean 1.5 *seconds * per day?


----------



## lisherwood (May 11, 2013)

No. 1.5 MINUTES per day... It's shockingly bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lisherwood (May 11, 2013)

Since gone down to 1.1 minutes per day, as left it off wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

lisherwood said:


> Since gone down to 1.1 minutes per day, as left it off wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you've got one of my favorite Jaegers too. Sure your Panerai isn't magnetized?


----------



## lisherwood (May 11, 2013)

Hadn't thought of that... Mainly because it's so rare, and Pam's generally seem to keep poor time. I've only had it 4 months so will send to Panerai.

I've loved the Reverso Grande GMT for years! Only 2 wks ago I traded in my Reverso Duo + cash for a used Reverso Grande GMT. Just ordered a dark brown strap from Camille F.. It looks amazing. 
Also keeps perfect time... Only reason it shows 4.9 secs Is because it was low on energy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

lisherwood said:


> Hadn't thought of that... Mainly because it's so rare, and Pam's generally seem to keep poor time. I've only had it 4 months so will send to Panerai.
> 
> I've loved the Reverso Grande GMT for years! Only 2 wks ago I traded in my Reverso Duo + cash for a used Reverso Grande GMT. Just ordered a dark brown strap from Camille F.. It looks amazing.
> Also keeps perfect time... Only reason it shows 4.9 secs Is because it was low on energy.
> ...


It is truly a marvelous watch, and one I'm shopping for again right now. I've been looking for my first extended power reserve watch, so of course there are a number of viable Panerais, but also Jaegers and IWCs. I've always loved the Jaeger Reverso Grande GMT and the Reverso Grande Power Reserve--some of my favorite Reversos.

Before you send your Panerai back, I'd degauss it at a local watchmaker or something...it only takes like 30 seconds and you can put it on the timing machine and see real fast if it fixed it for you. Or you can order your own degausser off of ebay for $20, it'll come in handy sooner or later.

Post some awesome photos of that Jaeger if you ever get time. If not in this thread, send me a PM as to the location (i.e. Jaeger subforum), I'd love to see them.

Edit: By the way, how do you set that Jaeger? Are there little pushers on the side of the case you have to use?


----------



## lisherwood (May 11, 2013)

CitizenM I posted in JLC forum for setting GMT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinHEMI (Jan 9, 2015)

maikeru said:


> Mine is P5000. Wind it every sunday night.
> 
> I never measure it against the atomic clock but my estimation is that it gains +1-2 mins after 3-4weeks


Sorry to bump an old thread, but I did a search before I started a new thread questioning the accuracy of my PAM 590. I've had a it a few weeks now and it appears that it runs a little fast, comparable to what is reported here. Just adding more data. At my place of work, the clocks are all set of the Naval Observatory atomic clock, so that's what I'm comparing to. I wind my P.5000 every Saturday.

Justin


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

JustinHEMI said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but I did a search before I started a new thread questioning the accuracy of my PAM 590. I've had a it a few weeks now and it appears that it runs a little fast, comparable to what is reported here. Just adding more data. At my place of work, the clocks are all set of the Naval Observatory atomic clock, so that's what I'm comparing to. I wind my P.5000 every Saturday.
> 
> Justin


Is it a new piece? Probably you need to wait for a couple more weeks and let the mechanical parts "break in".


----------



## JustinHEMI (Jan 9, 2015)

Ah I hadn't thought of that, thank you! Yes it's new and I'll continue to monitor.

Justin


----------



## Snake-Pliskin (Aug 4, 2014)

very happy with my now newish 312.

Appears to gain around 1.5 seconds per day and very content with that.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

my in-house panerai is a 372, i can barely see the hour on it, as it doesnt have seconds hands and minute marks LOL...... 

regards


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Both my 425 and 372 are virtually spot on , although Havnt timed them to the second.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

590 is +/- 2-3 secs a day


----------



## oceankai (Dec 23, 2014)

I am not sure about my 392's accuracy but for one thing I can tell you that it's friggin' loud! I kinda hate the rotor noise.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

lisherwood said:


> Hadn't thought of that... Mainly because [a magnetized movement is] so rare, and Pam's generally seem to keep poor time...


Disagree on both counts; I've had my P.2002-based 233 for over two years and it's kept *ridiculously accurate time* throughout.
That is, apart from one month where it sped up for no apparent reason... 'till I got it de-magnetized and all was well once more. No, I don't work with strong magnetic fields, etc. The watchmaker told me that automatic doors [or was it anti-theft sensors...] at department stores, etc, can be enough to cause problems. Hard to believe, but given my daily routine, I had no better explanation... .

When I wear my 233 for ~14hrs, it runs roughly +2s and when I set it crown-up overnight, it runs -1s for a net of +1s/daily. |>


----------

